# Website Aims To Counsel Suicidal Young



## Halo (Jun 25, 2007)

Website Aims To Counsel Suicidal Young

6/19/2007

A website designed to provide help and support young people who may be suicidal is being launched today. 

The Tough Times website is being backed by popular Irish indie band the Frank and Walters and a student who made several attempts on his own life. 

Ian Howley (22), who tried to kill himself three times during his early to mid teens, said he hoped he could use his experience to help others logging onto www.spunout.ie . 

He will feature in a television advertisement campaign running over the coming two weeks promoting the website. 

"Everyone experiences tough times at some stage in their lives," he said. "Many young people continue to face a range of health and social pressures leaving them struggling to cope with life's challenges, but I don't want any other person to have to feel what I felt and to go through what I have - there is someone you can talk to so no one need suffer alone." 

The website will give young people with mental health problems the opportunity to talk to others about it and emphasises the message that there is always help and support. 

It will include fact sheets on a range of health and lifestyle issues, signpost users to relevant help services country-wide and give users a platform to air their views. 

Half of all those who die by suicide in Ireland are under 35 years old. The country has the fifth-highest suicide rate in Europe for the 15-25 year age group, while death by suicide is the number one cause of death among young Irish men


----------

